# Puppy collar size



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I would get 6-9" for a toy, so probably 8-12". Maybe the smallest one would fit for a week or two since a mini might come home earlier than a Toy, but not for long...


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

My minis are 12 and 13lbs and they both just fit into the largest adjusted 7-9" collars now as adults. Lila has worn the same RC Pet collar since she was 2.2lbs and 8 weeks old and she's five now. Still fits. They both have 9ish inch necks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

My oversized toy outgrew the 6-9 Lupine at about 5 months. He's about 8 pounds and is wearing an 8-12. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, you know what, Timi wears leather collars, not nylon, they might require different sizing. She usually takes 8-10" on the tightest setting.


----------

